# Rambo Battery



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stumbled across this while cruising ebay. As that price I'd rather take a chance on those battery rebuilders.

http://www.rambobattery.com/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Stumbled across this while cruising ebay. As that price I'd rather take a chance on those battery rebuilders.
> 
> http://www.rambobattery.com/


 Putting a cord on a cordless tool kind of defeats the purpose, eh?

As for the battery rebuilders -- It's been hit and miss enough times for me to just spend the money on OEM batteries the first time.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And I am quite sure that those butt connectors have a UL listing......................................:laughing::laughing:


----------

